# returning to skis after 20 years on a board, questions.



## schwaaa31 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, Im new to this forum. I've decided to take up skiing again after snowboarding for 20 years. I grew up skiing until I was in my late teens. The last pair of skis I owned were Rossi Quantams at 210 cm's, so as you can see, I've been out of the game for a while. I was hoping someone here could point me in the right directon gear wise. I was an advanvced skier when I switched to boarding. What I'm looking to do is carve, go fast, hopefully hit the occasional powder day, ski the woods, and hit some natural jumps. I'm not looking to be hitting any parks, save for the occasional jump. What type of ski am I looking for? All mountain? What size? I know sizes have gone down considerably since I've been on skis. I'm 6'2" and weigh 185. Also reccomendations on bindings and boots would be great. I literally have no idea what I'm looking for now a days. Thanks,Seth


----------



## schwaaa31 (Nov 21, 2012)

Doh. Wrong forum. I'll move it.


----------

